# Eye test.



## Rita (Oct 5, 2006)

Click on the link below and see how you do. 

http://www.myschool.com/SWF/ColorBlind2.swf


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

You brat!! LOL, good one. 
Good thing I'd set my coffee down.


----------



## Rita (Oct 5, 2006)

I hope you also washed your underwear?

I needed a complete change. LOL


----------

